
Getting started with techforgood – what I’ve found so far - mooreds
https://www.jamescrowley.net/2019/09/11/my-journey-to-do-more-good-with-technology/
======
bszupnick
I'm going to plug a project I'm working on because I'd love help, and it's for
good causes!

It's called OneFiftyOne and I'm trying to build a software for volunteer
managers. I have a lot of experience mostly as a volunteer but also as a
manager, and I've found that the industry-standard tools rarely extend more
than WhatsApp and a Google sheet called "volunteers".

The landing page is at
[https://www.onefiftyone.run](https://www.onefiftyone.run) and a general
overview I wrote is here:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1MSGSEsGjqlKRSGo8r5eX7_bs...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1MSGSEsGjqlKRSGo8r5eX7_bsY4f8exYJoADxT1NEMVU/edit?usp=sharing)

If anyone is interested in testing the system out or even helping, I'm a
single-developer working nights and weekends looking to get things rolling!

------
jamescrowley
Thanks for sharing @mooreds! If anyone knows of things I've missed or should
share, I'd would love to hear from you.

~~~
bszupnick
Hey! Thanks for your write-up! The things I would add (that I know of) are
RagTag and The Democracy Labs.

[https://thedemlabs.org/](https://thedemlabs.org/)
[https://ragtag.org/](https://ragtag.org/)

